# cover flow pour ipod 5.5G



## nhello (7 Mai 2008)

bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai vu sur certaine vidéo, sur youtube des gens qui ont mis le cover flow sur leur ipod 5G, j'aimerais savoir comment faire, quel firmware télecharger?
est-ce que cela est vraiment possible et si je met le firmware du 6G dans mon ipod 5.5G quels sont les risques encourrus?
merci d'avance!


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2008)

Soit ce que tu as vu est faux, soit tu as confondu les deux générations d'iPod, car en aucun cas tu ne peux mettre le système d'un iPod classique sur un autre iPod.

Et ceci s'explique par l'architecture matérielle différente. Un peu comme vouloir mettre CD dans un lecteur de cassettes audio


----------



## nhello (7 Mai 2008)

alors voici les liens:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4M21nVSZuvQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIjh2KKkKmo
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=yFwEcmn26zI

j'ai vu egalement sur un autre forum ceci:

*on peut mettre Cover Flow sur casiment tout les iPod de 5éme genération. en tout cas sur mon iPod nano 4 Go,mon iPod vidéo 80 Go et mon iPod touch ça marche très bien. Pour le télécharger allez sur ce lien: 

**http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche24977-coverflow.html*

donc comment faire ou c'est vraiment mort?
désolé mais j'y connait pas grand chose en ipod!
merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2008)

Mais les ipods cités (nano, touch ...)ONT CoverFlow à la base.
Un projet existe cependant.
Je me rappelle qu'il portait l'interface scindée en 2 du Classic sur le 5.5 G, mais je dois d'abord chercher le lien.


----------

